# Boxer Mod screen help



## BeaLea (27/4/20)

Hello
I was hoping someone would be able to give me advice on a screen issue I'm having. My Boxer V2 mods (it's an old mod, but hardly used) screen just decided it had enough of this world and switched itself off. The mod itself still works perfectly. However, I have stopped using it with my dripper now.

Any advice on who may be able to see what the issue is? Or should I just put my boxer to rest.

Thank you. Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

First check if it's not on stealth mode.
Check your manual or Google might help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/4/20)

Maybe it's in stealth mode?

Hold the fire button and the plus button at the same time to enter and exit stealth mode.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea (27/4/20)

@Resistance 
@baksteen8168 
Thank you for your replies. 

I just tested to see if it was on stealth mode. The screen finally started showing something but still no actual display. It seems as if the screen is not as bright either. 
It only says screen/display and screen/stealth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

Did the mod fall by any chance?


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/4/20)

BeaLea said:


> @Resistance
> @baksteen8168
> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> ...


Seems to be a faulty screen. Looks brighter on one side

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BeaLea (27/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Did the mod fall by any chance?



No drops or bumps. It sits comfy on my coffee table and never leaves my house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea (27/4/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Seems to be a faulty screen. Looks brighter on one side



I think this may be the case unfortunately. As the screen is definitely super dull and you are correct, the one side is brighter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

I dont know that mod, but if the mod fell or got knocked hard enough the ribbon connecting the screen could have moved.


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/4/20)

Resistance said:


> I dont know that mod, but if the mod fell or got knocked hard enough the ribbon connecting the screen could have moved.


That could be a possibility. If there is a ribbon and it's not making good enough contact then this could be a symptom. @BeaLea - You could try opening it up to see if the screen is plugged in properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea (27/4/20)

@Resistance
@baksteen8168

I will open it up now and have look to see if something may have shifted inside. Thank you for the help. Shall report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/4/20)

BeaLea said:


> @Resistance
> @baksteen8168
> 
> I will open it up now and have look to see if something may have shifted inside. Thank you for the help. Shall report back



No problem. Hope it's just a moved ribbon (If it even has one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

If you do, unplug the screen and clean the ribbon contact with some alcohol or spirits. Don't touch with your hands. Wipe with a clean cloth and wait 5mins before reinstall.


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> No problem. Hope it's just a moved ribbon (If it even has one)


Thinking that myself. I remember that LCD screens on the old digital watches with the runner strip. Those were headaches to fix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea (27/4/20)

Alrighty @Resistance and @baksteen8168 I will need to wait this investigation out a bit, as the one screw simply refuses to budge. So in fear of stripping it entirely, I'll wait until I'm able to visit my step dad and get him to take it out with all his electrical equipment. Probably won't hurt to have a gadget man assist me, haha.

I really appreciate both of you and your help. One day I will have answers and shall report back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/4/20)

BeaLea said:


> Alrighty @Resistance and @baksteen8168 I will need to wait this investigation out a bit, as the one screw simply refuses to budge. So in fear of stripping it entirely, I'll wait until I'm able to visit my step dad and get him to take it out with all his electrical equipment. Probably won't hurt to have a gadget man assist me, haha.
> 
> I really appreciate both of you and your help. One day I will have answers and shall report back


Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

BeaLea said:


> Alrighty @Resistance and @baksteen8168 I will need to wait this investigation out a bit, as the one screw simply refuses to budge. So in fear of stripping it entirely, I'll wait until I'm able to visit my step dad and get him to take it out with all his electrical equipment. Probably won't hurt to have a gadget man assist me, haha.
> 
> I really appreciate both of you and your help. One day I will have answers and shall report back



If the screw stripped, try using a flat screwdriver. If it doesn't do anything then rather wait till you get help.
Good luck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

